# Thinking about just sticking to test only...



## mbell4377 (Apr 12, 2017)

Instead of complicated stacks, short esters, etc..
I'm thinking about just blasting and cruising with long ester test from now on.  Shit I'm 40+ can run relatively high doses here and there and my blood work stay within range, no real estro problems etc..
And I'll just cruise on my script trt, and 2ius of gh, why complicate things. I'm probably never gonna compete again, so who need tren, mast etc?

Just a thought. Any opinion for or against?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm a fan of that method. So long as blood work comes back good, that's probably the healthiest option there is. At some point we all have to make the best decision for our long term health.


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm in the same boat.
Every time I get the itch to buy some Tren, I step back and ask why do I need it?
I don't. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## srd1 (Apr 13, 2017)

Ya if your not competing a d yoir happy with the results of test only why put your body thru it?


----------



## BigBob (Apr 13, 2017)

^^^^^What they said. I might add that I use test mostly but if Im feeling like using or adding something I use small doses. As I get older I don't need as much to maintain and stay fit.


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 13, 2017)

I like test only cycles myself but like putting mast in there also!


----------



## Millineum Man (Apr 15, 2017)

I like your plan. I'm seriously thinking about doing the same. I'm 43 years old and probably will run an "enhanced" TRT program(Test at 250-300mgs/wk) until I die, whenever that is.


----------



## b-boy (Apr 15, 2017)

Very smart plan!!!


----------



## Sandpig (Apr 16, 2017)

Millineum Man said:


> I like your plan. I'm seriously thinking about doing the same. I'm 43 years old and probably will run an "enhanced" TRT program(Test at 250-300mgs/wk) until I die, whenever that is.



That's what I plan on doing. Not sure if I'll run that much though till I die. But I'll run something.


----------



## 6iron (Apr 16, 2017)

I turn 50 this year and have been doing it for the last five.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Apr 16, 2017)

I mainly use just test year 'round, except for cutting phases.


----------



## pjk1969 (Apr 19, 2017)

enhanced trt! thats my strategy. did tren last year, if i could go back in time i woulda never made it. 
on 125 test a week, going to 250 now, keep my levels around 1500


----------



## readyset (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm getting to the point where test only and oral every now and then seems like the way to go. No need to bother with anything else. Maybe a little gh here and there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman5 (Apr 22, 2017)

Im getting to the point in my life where it will only be Test and Mast. They seem to go hand and hand.


----------



## bbuck (Apr 22, 2017)

Test will do as much as most people will really need. Competitors could see better results with other compounds. But if the average person will think your are bigger and don't notice the details.


----------



## Joenoarms (Apr 22, 2017)

I feel like so many guys just use any reason at all to take more compounds. "Ouch my elbow is sore I need some decca" I cant tell you how many times ive heard guys say things like that.


----------



## mbell4377 (Apr 22, 2017)

I guess I'm fortunate being this age and my blood work staying within range, shit, I've been up to 1500mg/wk of cyp and after ten weeks everything was still normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MightyJohn (Apr 22, 2017)

These days I only do low/moderate test(E or C) with low Mast E, not complicated, no sides

Orals, Tren, EQ, Deca all bring unwanted sides for Me


----------



## psych (Apr 22, 2017)

Meh to each his own


----------



## psych (Apr 22, 2017)

one more, the mood swings alone are worth it!!!


----------



## Lene28 (Apr 23, 2017)

Test and GH can do whatever you need you just have to adjust diet and cardio accordingly. I have bulked on Test only and gotten pretty lean on it. Test only is a much "cleaner" feeling.


----------



## Southernjuice (May 1, 2017)

I agree with the above. I can be a beast on 400mg test or be lean and cut. ALL diet and cardio.


----------



## Sub7percent (May 1, 2017)

I think about sticking to test all the time, somehow I get sidetracked lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernjuice (May 3, 2017)

Go with the natural if it works for ya!!


----------



## mbell4377 (Aug 28, 2017)

Millineum Man said:


> I like your plan. I'm seriously thinking about doing the same. I'm 43 years old and probably will run an "enhanced" TRT program(Test at 250-300mgs/wk) until I die, whenever that is.





What results do you see adding in Mast? I was thinking some Mast E maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmac 21 (Aug 28, 2017)

I think its a good strategy. 99% of us could hit all our goals with just test.


----------



## MightyJohn (Aug 29, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> What results do you see adding in Mast? I was thinking some Mast E maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Gives a harder look and raises sex drive


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Sep 2, 2017)

MightyJohn said:


> Gives a harder look and raises sex drive



Yes, I like running it at smaller doses


----------



## MightyJohn (Sep 4, 2017)

Trainhard1619 said:


> Yes, I like running it at smaller doses



Me too 250-350 is My sweet spot for Mast E


----------



## Trainhard1619 (Sep 4, 2017)

MightyJohn said:


> Me too 250-350 is My sweet spot for Mast E



Yes, perfect


----------



## ALLEX (Sep 4, 2017)

test/primo/hgh is the ultimate stack for the over 40 guy that doesn't compete. 

Go higher on test if you need to look big for some reason, and back to lower to look smaller, but good. 

A little masteron would help you keep estrogen under control when you go higher with your test.


----------



## lntense (Sep 5, 2017)

It's what I've been doing, except I throw in proviron or mast. No more tren or crazy orals for me, I want my heart, liver, and kidneys as healthy as possible.


Cruise for me - 200mg of test, 25mg of proviron


Blast - 300-400mg of test, 50mg of proviron or 300mg of masteron



I'm in my late 20s but as I age I'm sure I will get scripted some GH, but until I feel I need it I am just going to keep it simple. I'm happy at my current size and height, the biggest factor for me is just maintaining the leanness. 

6'2 220-240, my best look is a lean 230 and is easily achievable on 300mg of test and a DHT derivative for me given the diet is on point.


----------



## lntense (Sep 5, 2017)

mbell4377 said:


> What results do you see adding in Mast? I was thinking some Mast E maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Personally I notice a harder, more vascular look, and it seems there's a strength increase. With added sexual benefits. It's like a poor mans tren without the negatives. Just make sure you get legit mast e. It's sometimes hard to find and often faked.


But it has definitely sped up the thinning of my hair along with my proviron use.


----------



## Sully (Sep 6, 2017)

lntense said:


> Personally I notice a harder, more vascular look, and it seems there's a strength increase. With added sexual benefits. It's like a poor mans tren without the negatives. Just make sure you get legit mast e. It's sometimes hard to find and often faked.
> 
> 
> But it has definitely sped up the thinning of my hair along with my proviron use.



The recent testing going on here, as well as other places on the net, says that it's not faked nearly as often as people like to think it is. Slightly under dosed sometimes, but rarely faked.


----------



## NTL (Sep 7, 2017)

I'm at the same point I'm 46. I got one more blast this winter to clear out some stock I have then low test and mast from then on.  I don't compete so time to stop blasting.  I'm sure going to miss the tren .


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lene28 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have run higher Test with an AI with good results; I felt really good too. It's cheap and can acomplish a lot!


----------



## RamboStallone (Sep 8, 2017)

I went through this. No more tren for sure. No mast. No orals, for now at least. I stuck to test only, tried primo which seemed not worth the hassle. Now I stayed on test, and just added a little deca to increase strength and lube the joints when I get an itch to add something. I've convinced myself anything that gives me sides or negatively affects my health, it's not worth it for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2017)

What doses for test only? Would you add the total mg of a multi aas cycle to make a single weekly dose of test? 
I.e. 
1) 350mg dbol /400mg deca/ 1000mg test =1750mg test ew

2) 350 win / 600 eq/ 400 tren/ 400 mast/ 1000 test =2750mg test ew

??



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslmn (Sep 9, 2017)

The thought has crossed my mind as well, just test most of the year. I just enjoy stacking with other compounds more so. At this age, I'm giving it serious consideration.


----------



## RamboStallone (Sep 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> What doses for test only? Would you add the total mg of a multi aas cycle to make a single weekly dose of test?
> I.e.
> 1) 350mg dbol /400mg deca/ 1000mg test =1750mg test ew
> 
> ...


500mg is my sweet spot, 1g will have me better then that with little to no sides. Everyone is different, but I don't see ever needing more then 500-1000mg depending on the person. I try to keep total weekly dose at 1g or under. So 500mg test, 400mg deca. Or 750mg test 300mg deca, etc. If I'm after strength sometimes I will need to do more 1g test 400mg deca. Never really trying to venture into 2g territory again, I have before and don't see the need since I can get the same results from a little less with no sides. For 8 weeks I come off completely. Just a gym rat, not a competitor and have no interest in competing even though it would be cool!


----------



## Concreteguy (Sep 15, 2017)

Great idea! If you keep your diet on point and train smart your going to look and feel wonderful. Do you have a target number your shooting for with blood panel?

 CG


----------



## BrooklynBorn (Oct 11, 2017)

I only use test. I don't like the way any other injectables effect my libido. I react really well to non DHT derivative orals. So pretty much just test and TBOL, maybe dbol. Took drol for the first time recently and it gave me size but mostly bloat and not the hard quality people describe. 
  I guess I gotta stick to whats healthy and works.


----------



## AGGRO (Oct 11, 2017)

The best approach if health is your main concern now. Many do great with just test and maybe some hgh.


----------



## Thaistick (Oct 13, 2017)

That's what I do nowadays other than HGH. That's how I did it for years fortunately. Tried a lot of other compounds and after experiencing negative sides I've went back to my original philosophy. It's safer, I feel better, and my libido is better than ever.


----------



## striffe (Oct 14, 2017)

Whatever works best for you. I think an no oral approach is one of the best thing for health. People can take that further by dropping problem compounds like tren. I personally wouldn't do just test but you could still get great results from it. I would use small doses of masteron and deca and higher doses of primo too. Test only is all you need to look good though.


----------



## Viking (Oct 22, 2017)

I understand that way of thinking but for me I think sensible usage should not cause any issues. No one knows what tomorrow will bring but as long as people don't abuse and have good blood work all year their chances are good.


----------

